# Finally got that Amber KX-19



## Longhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

It's been a while since I added to my poison collection but I finally found the amber KX-19 Antrol bottle.Now I have clear, green and amber.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

Here she is sitting as intended.


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice find!  I don't think I have ever seen an amber example.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

Every time I found one it was usually too late for me to purchase it.Day late------Dollar short. (LOL)


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratz!  I dont think I have seen an amber.  We havnt got into the bug bottles, but I do see the green quite often.  Like yourself, we have not added to the collection in a long time.  Got too many other things going on, but I still look every so often.....dreaming.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Stephen..... I guess I opted for the bug bottles so I could expand my collection without getting into the HIGH DOLLAR bottles at this time. I (like you) have other things going on and pulling at my "play money". I just figured I would just stay away from the embalming fluid bottles and some of the English bottles for now. I am also looking often and dreaming AND still very interested in collecting.The Mississippi bottle show is coming up in January so maybe I can find some goodies there!!


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

Longhunter said:
			
		

> Thanks Stephen..... I guess I opted for the bug bottles so I could expand my collection without getting into the HIGH DOLLAR bottles at this time. I (like you) have other things going on and pulling at my "play money". I just figured I would just stay away from the embalming fluid bottles and some of the English bottles for now. I am also looking often and dreaming AND still very interested in collecting.The Mississippi bottle show is coming up in January so maybe I can find some goodies there!!


 Stephen and Mike, I think one of the most interesting things is how a collection changes with time and situations.  I started collecting sea glass about three years ago.  I spend winters combing beaches in my area and I find some pretty cool stuff.  Then, I started reading up on what types of old bottles my old round glass shards were coming from.  One day, I thought to myself, "Why am I searching for these pieces of glass, when I can collect the whole dang bottle." []  I started going to antique stores, the flea, ebay, etc.  but my problem was that I was grabbing anything I liked. Old whiskey, beer, medicines…When you are new to collecting and trying to learn all you can about bottles, taking on a task as big as all types of bottles is very daunting.  I honed it down to LOVING poisons and cures.  Now that I learn more and more about poisons through this forum, conversations with collectors, research, etc.  I think I need start honing my collection even more.  Maybe just collecting American for now, or just bottles embossed with POISON and their variants.  I am rambling now, point being, there is SO much out there... _mike


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my favorite poisons.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

A couple more. Not sure what their book numbers are but I like them.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

another


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

epgorge said:
			
		

> A couple more. Not sure what their book numbers are but I like them.



Love the little cobalt coffin with stopper.  Nice!


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, I bought it not knowing it had a crack in it. I liked it so much, I kept it. It is worthless, though. Joel


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

epgorge said:
			
		

> Thanks, I bought it not knowing it had a crack in it. I liked it so much, I kept it. It is worthless, though. Joel


Worth is in the eye of the beholder   I would take any example I could get.  Those sell for a pretty penny if in good condition


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, and thank you for reminding me of that fact. Unfortunately, I paid a pretty penny for it and then realized it wasn't worth the investment. I did it thinking I could turn it, because I did realize it was of value and going cheaply. What I did not do was read the fine print prior to bidding on it because it did mention the crack. Live and learn. I still like it and it is on my main kitchen window so I can do see it when on KP duty.Joel


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 26, 2013)

epgorge said:
			
		

> Thanks, I bought it not knowing it had a crack in it. I liked it so much, I kept it. It is worthless, though. Joel



One sure thing about ebay.... there are good sellers and BAD sellers. Also, educate yourself on the current values of bottles and you might be able to save yourself some $$.I have several cracked or bruised bottles in my collection. BUT, I am happy with them until that perfect example comes along.[]


----------

